Three Hours Longer, the Pandemic Workday Has Obliterated Work-Life Balance - lakis
======
lakis
Original article is
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-23/working-f...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-23/working-
from-home-in-covid-era-means-three-more-hours-on-the-job) But the url is too
long

